# Dog only eats late at night - is that okay?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That's not really an ideal feeding schedule and isn't great for her metabolism and blood sugar levels. I personally don't allow my dogs to dictate when they eat. I would put down her breakfast when you first get up in the morning and leave it down for about 15-20 minutes. If she doesn't eat, pick up her bowl and then put it back down about an hour or so later. If she still doesn't eat within 15-20 minutes, pick the bowl up again. She will eventually learn to eat when food is offered and this should get her on a more normal feeding schedule where she is eating once in the morning and once in the evening. Also avoid giving her any treats while you are restructuring her meal schedule.


----------

